# My First Batch of AuCl3



## TheArchitect (May 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all your insight into this fascinating hobby... i had 3 years of chem and org chem in college... but would have spent months, maybe years to refine the processes that have been conveyed by this forum... thank you Lazersteve, Nox, GSPro, Catfish, and Everyone else... 

this is my first batch of concentrated AuCl3... from about 600 g of fingers... 

thanks again to all...

[img:640:480]http://usera.imagecave.com/mitchwfsu/FirstRunAuCl3.jpg[/img]

THANKS!!!!!

Sincerely, Mitchell


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 27, 2008)

Nice work!

Have fun dropping the gold (my favorite part)


----------



## TheArchitect (May 27, 2008)

thanks... i got my oxy/mapp torch and my fused silica crucible today... already have 25 lb bucket of SMB so just waiting on a syringe and some tygon tubing before i drop the Au powder... got another 10 lbs of fingers in AP right now stripping for the next batch... and about 5 lbs of pins waiting until i grasp the best way for stripping them... so far i'm reading here the heated HCL in a crockpot is the favorite... 

Oh yeah... Rag and Bone... meant to include you in my credits... as i've picked up much from your writing also.... Thanks! ...


----------



## meng2k7 (May 28, 2008)

architech,

use ammonia in your final wash.

happy dropping!!!


----------

